# Freight ships for onward travel



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi. Many moons ago, when in my 20s, I remember sailing on a freight ship from Grimsby as a passenger. It was a real laugh. About 10 passengers on board, eating plenty and having a scream.

Has anyone used a freight service to take their motorhome on any of the overnight sailings to Belgium/Holland. 

North Sea Ferries may have the comfort but.......

Rapide561


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Try www.dfdstorline.com/infobridge/ This is the cargo wing of DFDS Ferries.

Good way to travel but i am limited by the dog on the routes available to me.

Nick


----------

